# Replacement battery for APC RS 1100



## dekaron (Mar 24, 2015)

Could not find APC RBC113 seller anywhere online 


Locally available choices are

Amaron Quanta 7ah

Exide Chloride Safepower 7ah

Relipower  7ah


Which would be the better choice?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 24, 2015)

Exide Chloride Safe Power Battery 12V 7 AH UPS Inverters Solar Equipments | eBay


----------



## dekaron (Apr 1, 2015)

Bought Exide Chloride Safepower 7AH , 1 year warranty


----------

